# 18 and under thread



## gamera154 (Feb 1, 2016)

a place for members 18 and under to talk and well be kids/teens


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 2, 2016)

Older person intrusion!!!  I just wanted to say that I think this thread is a GREAT idea and tag a few people that come to mind.

@dannylozano10: how old are you, friend?  Please forgive me if I tag you mistakenly!!! @lilmegtgood is another that I'm uncertain about age. --I'm trying to think of others, I know that there are quite a few that don't reflect their true age on the forum member screen. Maybe other members can help?  @Turtlepete, @yillt, @russian/sulcata/tortoise, @Peytons torts , @Hrairoo 

Good luck with this thread @gamera154 ! Keep posting on this thread so it stays current, visible, and pops up in the alerts often and hopefully others can find their way to you!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## jaizei (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## dmmj (Feb 2, 2016)

what exactly does being a teen mean?


----------



## juli11 (Feb 2, 2016)

What du you mean by this thread?


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 2, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> View attachment 164174


Love that post!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Feb 2, 2016)

dmmj said:


> what exactly does being a teen mean?


I don't know my wife says I act 6 all the time ! So can I drink Bud and join the teens I ll get a note from the wife !


----------



## dannylozano10 (Feb 2, 2016)

Lol I've been trying to change the birthday and put my actual birthday for a while because I didn't want y'all thinking I'm one of those kids who don't put there true age so I can get into the forum but yes I am 15 years old and I am walking home from my school right now lol I'm in high school btw


----------



## spud's_mum (Feb 2, 2016)

dmmj said:


> what exactly does being a teen mean?


It means being antisocial, staying on your phone all night and want to sleep all day


----------



## dannylozano10 (Feb 2, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> It means being antisocial, staying on your phone all night and want to sleep all day



Tortoise forum is what I'm on all night


----------



## spud's_mum (Feb 2, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> Older person intrusion!!!  I just wanted to say that I think this thread is a GREAT idea and tag a few people that come to mind.
> 
> @dannylozano10: how old are you, friend?  Please forgive me if I tag you mistakenly!!! @lilmegtgood is another that I'm uncertain about age. --I'm trying to think of others, I know that there are quite a few that don't reflect their true age on the forum member screen. Maybe other members can help?  @Turtlepete, @yillt, @russian/sulcata/tortoise, @Peytons torts , @Hrairoo
> 
> ...


No grown ups allowed


----------



## spud's_mum (Feb 2, 2016)

dannylozano10 said:


> Tortoise forum is what I'm on all night


Same.
Switching between snapchat, Instagram and TFO


----------



## dannylozano10 (Feb 2, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Same.
> Switching between snapchat, Instagram and TFO



Literally my life lol


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Feb 2, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> No grown ups allowed


I'm to old to be a grown up and my hair is too long !


----------



## spud's_mum (Feb 2, 2016)

dannylozano10 said:


> Literally my life lol


Same... And watching Kian and JC on YouTube  

I love these teenager quotes:


----------



## dannylozano10 (Feb 2, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Same... And watching Kian and JC on YouTube
> 
> I love these teenager quotes:
> View attachment 164205
> ...



Lololololol what type of tortoise do you have?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 2, 2016)

(Just keep in mind - all the normal Forum rules still apply, and the mods will be keeping an eye on the thread)


----------



## spud's_mum (Feb 2, 2016)

dannylozano10 said:


> Lololololol what type of tortoise do you have?


I have a hermanns tortoise 
What species do you have?


----------



## dannylozano10 (Feb 2, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> (Just keep in mind - all the normal Forum rules still apply, and the mods will be keeping an eye on the thread)



Got it Yvonne  *thumbs up*


----------



## spud's_mum (Feb 2, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> (Just keep in mind - all the normal Forum rules still apply, and the mods will be keeping an eye on the thread)


Don't worry, we will be on best behaviour


----------



## spud's_mum (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## dannylozano10 (Feb 2, 2016)

Ok guys so you know how I said I was in high school well I'm a big band nerd so look at part of our marching show...man I really miss it bad lol


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 2, 2016)

have you guys heard of a show call'd STEVEN UNIVERSE? on car toon network


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 2, 2016)

No one


----------



## spud's_mum (Feb 2, 2016)

gamera154 said:


> have you guys heard of a show call'd STEVEN UNIVERSE? on car toon network


Nope lol


----------



## spud's_mum (Feb 2, 2016)

Don't you just love lil torty tongues?


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 2, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Don't you just love lil torty tongues?
> View attachment 164284


Yes I do


----------



## spud's_mum (Feb 3, 2016)

Whenever someone in my school days 'omg I'm getting a turtle like yours' I die a little inside. If they don't even know the difference between a turtle and a tortoise, how are they meant to care for it?


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 3, 2016)

You must educate them about the very important differences between a tortoise and a turtle 

Box turtles being called tortoises is acceptable


----------



## spud's_mum (Feb 3, 2016)

gamera154 said:


> You must educate them about the very important differences between a tortoise and a turtle
> 
> Box turtles being called tortoises is acceptable


I agree.
My friends know how to annoy me by calling them turtles on purpose but some are completely clueless.


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 3, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> I agree.
> My friends know how to annoy me by calling them turtles on purpose but some are completely clueless.


That's how my older bro is he dose it just to tick me off >:|


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 3, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> No grown ups allowed


I'm glad you found this thread! I can't believe I didn't tag you!!! Feel free to internet-kick me later


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 3, 2016)

juli11 said:


> What du you mean by this thread?


Hi Juli, @gamera154 started this thread as a place for younger forum members to get to know each other and talk with one another. You should post a brief introduction about yourself. I'm sure many people will be very impressed to learn that English is not your first langage Tschüss


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 3, 2016)

Okay...sorry! Older member is leaving this room to the cool kids


----------



## juli11 (Feb 3, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> Hi Juli, @gamera154 started this thread as a place for younger forum members to get to know each other and talk with one another. You should post a brief introduction about yourself. I'm sure many people will be very impressed to learn that English is not your first langage Tschüss



Ah okay  I'm a German guy so my first language is German  I live near Cologne and I love celebrating our beer and turtles


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 3, 2016)

juli11 said:


> Ah okay  I'm a German guy so my first language is German  I live near Cologne and I love celebrating our beer and turtles


Juli, are you familiar with the game "Scrabble"? It's an American game. I don't think I've ever seen it in Germany...



My parents are German, but immigrated to America. We used to play this game often when I was a child. You pull letters out of a bag and who ever makes the most words wins. Longer words are usually worth more points.

My mother sent this to me for a laugh ...


----------



## spud's_mum (Feb 3, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> Okay...sorry! Older member is leaving this room to the cool kids
> 
> 
> View attachment 164337


Ohhh damn...
Burrrrnnnn 

Lemme go get some ice for that burn


----------



## juli11 (Feb 3, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> Juli, are you familiar with the game "Scrabble"? It's an American game. I don't think I've ever seen it in Germany...
> View attachment 164338
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I know that game but I never played it. But Germans play that too  
That's funny but this word doesn't make sense so your joke don't make sense


----------



## juli11 (Feb 3, 2016)

Sorry that word make sense your joke work


----------



## juli11 (Feb 3, 2016)

Tomorrow we're gonna celebrant for 5 days!! The best time in the year. And we we'll have 5 degrees


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hears a question for you guys what do cows drink


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 3, 2016)

juli11 said:


> Yes I know that game but I never played it. But Germans play that too
> That's funny but this word doesn't make sense so your joke don't make sense


It's a Floor sander machine rental shop. The first time I saw it, I had to REALLY STARE AT THE NAME! I think it's a real business too, because the photos in the windows show floor sanders!


----------



## spud's_mum (Feb 3, 2016)

gamera154 said:


> Hears a question for you guys what do cows drink


...water?


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 3, 2016)

Yes they drink water you'd be surprised at how many people say milk


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Feb 3, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> Juli, are you familiar with the game "Scrabble"? It's an American game. I don't think I've ever seen it in Germany...
> View attachment 164338
> 
> 
> ...


But in Germany 16 year olds can drink and Mc Donald's serves beer !


----------



## juli11 (Feb 3, 2016)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> But in Germany 16 year olds can drink and Mc Donald's serves beer !



And because of that I love my country  beer is everywhere!


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 3, 2016)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> But in Germany 16 year olds can drink and Mc Donald's serves beer !


Intruder


----------



## juli11 (Feb 3, 2016)

I think we're the last country of the world which sells beer to 16 year old people.


----------



## juli11 (Feb 3, 2016)

And beer for 21 is funny  poor guys poor guys..


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 3, 2016)

juli11 said:


> I think we're the last country of the world which sells beer to 16 year old people.


No in England toddlers can drink


----------



## juli11 (Feb 3, 2016)

gamera154 said:


> No in England toddlers can drink


No they're not allowed to buy it separately in a store. They only allow to order it in restaurant together with a meal.


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 3, 2016)

Still


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 3, 2016)

juli11 said:


> And beer for 21 is funny  poor guys poor guys..


When you fly from Germany to America, they typically announce that on the airplane. It's always funny to see the young Germans' reaction to the announcement.

In a similar way, American teenagers chuckle a bit about German teens who are not allowed to get driver's licenses until they are 18. 

This older person thinks teens should neither be allowed to drink or drive, and of course ---never at the same time! Okay! Now, the youth on the forum are going to rise up against me!! AAAAAA!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 3, 2016)

gamera154 said:


> No in England toddlers can drink





juli11 said:


> No they're not allowed to buy it separately in a store. They only allow to order it in restaurant together with a meal.


You'll both need to explain this to me. I thought you were joking!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Feb 3, 2016)

juli11 said:


> And because of that I love my country  beer is everywhere!


There is more to your country then that I was in Erlangen for 5 years and loved it !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Feb 3, 2016)

gamera154 said:


> Intruder


How can I be a intruder ? I was a teen before you !


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 3, 2016)

Are you one now


----------



## juli11 (Feb 3, 2016)

Yes i knew some student who went to San Diego school. They were on a party of these guys and I don't know they have so much beer for 30 people like we for one or maybe two. But it's ok I drive with 18 when you're allowed to drink with 16. Alcohol is critical if you drive!!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Feb 3, 2016)

gamera154 said:


> Are you one now


No but my wife says I act 6 !


----------



## spud's_mum (Feb 3, 2016)

gamera154 said:


> Intruder





Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> No but my wife says I act 6 !


Hmmm...
Shall we let him in?


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 3, 2016)

First he needs to pass the test 
So um oh some one think of somthing


----------



## spud's_mum (Feb 3, 2016)

gamera154 said:


> First he needs to pass the test
> So um oh some one think of somthing


Umm...
Do you think it's worth doing my maths homework 

What are 5 things that teens do most?

Idk lol


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 3, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Umm...
> Do you think it's worth doing my maths homework
> 
> What are 5 things that teens hate?
> ...


Isn't that different for different people


----------



## spud's_mum (Feb 3, 2016)

gamera154 said:


> Isn't that different for different people


Ehhh true but typically


----------



## spud's_mum (Feb 3, 2016)

Like... Being told to roll our skirts down at school


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 3, 2016)

no it should 5 things teens do most


----------



## spud's_mum (Feb 3, 2016)

gamera154 said:


> no it should 5 things teens do most


Ok


----------



## spud's_mum (Feb 3, 2016)

Changed it


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 3, 2016)

oh what the heck @Grandpa Turtle 144 well allow you in as long as you keep the grown up problems like taxes away


----------



## jaizei (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## dmmj (Feb 3, 2016)

it does seem weird and scary to me at least taxes I can understand


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Feb 3, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Umm...
> Do you think it's worth doing my maths homework
> 
> What are 5 things that teens do most?
> ...


I got my own math to do ! 
5x less if they can !


----------



## mike taylor (Feb 3, 2016)

Let the kiddos play Gawd !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Feb 3, 2016)

mike taylor said:


> Let the kiddos play Gawd !


The kids are great they have torts !


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 3, 2016)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> The kids are great they have torts !


true true but we need our own space to you have pretend chat witch i might pop in to every once in a while


----------



## spud's_mum (Feb 3, 2016)

gamera154 said:


> true true but we need our own space to you have pretend chat witch i might pop in to every once in a while


Awee you can't send them away!
They have torts


----------



## spud's_mum (Feb 3, 2016)

So relatable


----------



## spud's_mum (Feb 3, 2016)

mike taylor said:


> Let the kiddos play Gawd !


He just wants to hang with the cool kids 


Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> The kids are great they have torts !


I know, I know...
We're awesome.  
Lollll


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 3, 2016)

Up late and doing the most exciting thing I'm on tortoise forum


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 4, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Like... Being told to roll our skirts down at school



Just how rolled up did you have them?


----------



## spud's_mum (Feb 4, 2016)

Jacqui said:


> Just how rolled up did you have them?


Not that high.


----------



## dannylozano10 (Feb 4, 2016)

hate computer labs because we do nothing at all


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 4, 2016)

Then why are you in there?


----------



## dannylozano10 (Feb 4, 2016)

gamera154 said:


> Then why are you in there?



It's where my class is


----------



## spud's_mum (Feb 4, 2016)

I just watch Kian and JC when I'm meant to be doing my work


----------



## dannylozano10 (Feb 4, 2016)

Lol I'm currently on TFO while I'm supposed to be taking pointless notes...


----------



## dannylozano10 (Feb 4, 2016)

What are all the emojis that you can put on TFO ??? How do you do it


----------



## dannylozano10 (Feb 4, 2016)

I only know


----------



## spud's_mum (Feb 4, 2016)

The only ones I can do on the app are:
 ( : P )
 ( O . o )
 ( : ) )
 ( : ( )
 ( : o )
 ( ; ) )
 ( : D )


----------



## dannylozano10 (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks so much lol


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 4, 2016)

on the computer you click the face above your message and these are all of them


----------



## dannylozano10 (Feb 4, 2016)

How do you do the glasses one?


----------



## jaizei (Feb 4, 2016)

dannylozano10 said:


> How do you do the glasses one?


: cool :
Without spaces.


----------



## jaizei (Feb 4, 2016)

The full list:


```
:<3:
:)
:tort:
;)
:(
:mad:
:confused:
:cool:
:p
:D
:eek:
:oops:
:rolleyes:
o_O
```


----------



## dannylozano10 (Feb 4, 2016)

So if I type in  it will show a tort?


----------



## dannylozano10 (Feb 4, 2016)

Can we start our own I spy???


----------



## dannylozano10 (Feb 4, 2016)

Same rules?


----------



## spud's_mum (Feb 4, 2016)

Omg Kian and JC shaved their eyebrows


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 4, 2016)

who ?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 4, 2016)

gamera154 said:


> You must educate them about the very important differences between a tortoise and a turtle
> 
> Box turtles being called tortoises is acceptable



That is unacceptable........... box turtles are well, turtles  not tortoises


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 4, 2016)

Yes I know but when people hear turtle they think water and aren't box turtles more land animals


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## gamera154 (Feb 4, 2016)

Tort


----------



## dannylozano10 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Merrick (Feb 5, 2016)

All tortoises are turtles but not all turtles are tortoises


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 5, 2016)

OK I get it but the stereotype turtle is a water animal but a boxie is mostly land


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Feb 6, 2016)

whats up yo.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 6, 2016)

gamera154 said:


> Yes I know but when people hear turtle they think water and aren't box turtles more land animals


Yes, I know....but most box turtles will spend most of their time in the water. All of mine spend the night in their soaking dish. They might even be considered semi aquatic, but that's just a guess...


----------



## spud's_mum (Feb 7, 2016)

Let's keep this thread going


----------



## dannylozano10 (Feb 7, 2016)

So can I see pics of yalls outdoor enclosures please???


----------



## hingeback (Feb 7, 2016)

dannylozano10 said:


> So can I see pics of yalls outdoor enclosures please???


Just saw this thread, there you go


----------



## dannylozano10 (Feb 7, 2016)

hingeback said:


> Just saw this thread, there you go
> View attachment 164766



Wow that's amazing! Nice setup


----------



## hingeback (Feb 7, 2016)

dannylozano10 said:


> Wow that's amazing! Nice setup


Thanks


----------



## dannylozano10 (Feb 8, 2016)

I spy a backpack


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 8, 2016)

moo im a ..............................................................................................................................................
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.

.
.

.
.

.
.
.
.
wait for it
.
.

.
.
..
.
.

.
.

.
.
..

.
.

.

.
.
.

.

.
.

.

.
.

.
.

.

.

.
.
COW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 12, 2016)

moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo im a very very very anoying cow


----------



## dannylozano10 (Feb 12, 2016)

Lol what's up with you and cows???


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 13, 2016)

I don't know I just started typing this one day


----------



## dannylozano10 (Feb 13, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 13, 2016)

Merrick said:


> All tortoises are turtles but not all turtles are tortoises


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 16, 2016)

Mooooooooooooooooo I'm a cow


----------



## dannylozano10 (Feb 16, 2016)

How was yalls day?


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 16, 2016)

Good


----------



## dannylozano10 (Feb 16, 2016)

Thread needs to grow


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 16, 2016)

I know


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 18, 2016)

watch the show now


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 26, 2016)

Moooooooooooooooooo I'm a fsh


----------



## dannylozano10 (Feb 26, 2016)

This thread is dead


----------



## hingeback (Feb 26, 2016)

gamera154 said:


> Moooooooooooooooooo I'm a fsh


I was expecting a sheep actually...


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 26, 2016)

dannylozano10 said:


> This thread is dead


no ITS ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum (Feb 27, 2016)

Hai guys.
Just been watching Kian and JC 
My week consists of counting Down the days until their next video 

Next video in 2 days!

How are you all?


----------



## hingeback (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm good, who else plays minecraft other than me and @gamera154


----------



## dannylozano10 (Feb 27, 2016)

hingeback said:


> I'm good, who else plays minecraft other than me and @gamera154


I used to but Xbox live got turned off


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 27, 2016)

dannylozano10 said:


> I used to but Xbox live got turned off


Then get a Wii u


----------



## thepalaeontologicaltort (Feb 27, 2016)

Hello people


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 27, 2016)

thepalaeontologicaltort said:


> Hello people


Hi


----------



## thepalaeontologicaltort (Feb 27, 2016)

Im quite new to this forum


----------



## gamera154 (Mar 7, 2016)

No don't die is there any one who's under 18 anymore


----------



## dannylozano10 (Mar 7, 2016)

Lol


----------



## hingeback (Mar 7, 2016)

gamera154 said:


> No don't die is there any one who's under 18 anymore


Me???


----------



## gamera154 (Mar 7, 2016)

Iknow I was just jokeing


----------



## gamera154 (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 14, 2016)

hingeback said:


> I'm good, who else plays minecraft other than me and @gamera154


I do every now and then.
I prefer the pc attack of the b team on the technic launcher.


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 14, 2016)

Waiting for Kian and JC to upload on YouTube.
My life right now is me just refreshing their YouTube


----------



## Prairie Mom (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Momof4 (Mar 14, 2016)

Don't stay up to late kids


----------



## gamera154 (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm going to stay up till 12 and still wake up at 8


----------



## jaizei (Mar 15, 2016)

gamera154 said:


> I'm going to stay up till 12 and still wake up at 8


----------



## hingeback (Mar 15, 2016)

sleep at 8 and wake up at 12


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 15, 2016)

I keep waking up at 3 am.
Once I'm awake, I can't sleep again so just watch Kian and JC 
They just uploaded btw. 

In case you haven't already gathered, I'm kinda addicted to them


----------



## Merrick (Mar 17, 2016)

Any one on spring or march break yet


----------



## hingeback (Mar 17, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> I keep waking up at 3 am.
> Once I'm awake, I can't sleep again so just watch Kian and JC
> They just uploaded btw.
> 
> In case you haven't already gathered, I'm kinda addicted to them


Why 3?


----------



## hingeback (Mar 17, 2016)

Merrick said:


> Any one on spring or march break yet


We have no spring break, but we have 1 week holiday in March. No more holidays next week


----------



## dannylozano10 (Mar 17, 2016)

Merrick said:


> Any one on spring or march break yet


Me!!!!!


----------



## Merrick (Mar 17, 2016)

What are you guys doing I am going to th zoo


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 17, 2016)

hingeback said:


> Why 3?


I don't know, I don't choose too.


----------



## dannylozano10 (Mar 17, 2016)

Merrick said:


> What are you guys doing I am going to th zoo



Sick


----------



## hingeback (Mar 17, 2016)

dannylozano10 said:


> Sick


Get well soon.


----------



## dannylozano10 (Mar 17, 2016)

hingeback said:


> Get well soon.


Thank you


----------



## thepalaeontologicaltort (Mar 22, 2016)

Yay only 1 and a half days of school until the easter holidays


----------

